# Names most likely to be vandalised...



## Northerner (Jun 8, 2014)




----------



## AlisonM (Jun 8, 2014)

Ace! ROFL.


----------



## robert@fm (Jun 8, 2014)

I've heard that there actually are sadistic (or at best thoughtless) parents called Head who name their son Richard.  Or parents called Hunt who call their son Michael...


----------



## AlisonM (Jun 8, 2014)

I used to work with a man called Richard Head. He was too! I also once worked with a chap calked Gordon Bennett.


----------



## stephknits (Jun 8, 2014)

At the museum service I used to email a man called Chris Mycock.  Our emails were our first initial, followed by our last name.  Never ceased to amuse..


----------



## trophywench (Jun 8, 2014)

A bloke called C.O. Jones at an international conference so with a name badge, got some odd looks in Madrid .......

I had a client called I.M. Smellie.


----------



## Sally71 (Jun 8, 2014)

Can we include places in this?  Near where my Gran used to live is a village called Snitterfield.  It's amazing how many road signs nearby have had an extra stalk added to the n ...


----------



## HOBIE (Jun 8, 2014)

When we where kids we used to reverse our initials. There was kid called Martin Finney.  ie    Fartin Minney.  Made us laugh at the time


----------



## trophywench (Jun 8, 2014)

Oh, and spelling them backwards !

Said  Refinnej.


----------



## Annette (Jun 9, 2014)

My brother in law used to be a teacher. Had a kid in his class called Dwayne Pipe.


----------



## Northerner (Jun 9, 2014)

Annette Anderson said:


> My brother in law used to be a teacher. Had a kid in his class called Dwayne Pipe.



That's cruel!


----------



## jalapino (Jun 9, 2014)

Ha ha!!! very good!


----------



## HOBIE (Jun 9, 2014)

Was he a plumber ???


----------



## Sally71 (Jun 9, 2014)

Annette Anderson said:


> My brother in law used to be a teacher. Had a kid in his class called Dwayne Pipe.



Oh dear... Some people REALLY don't think, do they!


----------

